# Stradic Failure - On the Water



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Never had this happen, "bail bolt" came off. 

I noticed my anti reverse had cut out, and all the sudden my bail would lift up.









Reverse threaded bolt came off, I tightened it back down, and then wrenched it with a 4" Crescent Wrench.









Is that enough? What caused it? 

Stradic Ci4+ 4000, about a year old? Use it for EVERYTHING. Fresh, salt, offshore. One of the heaviest used reels in the Klamerus Family, but it's washed every trip and oiled every 3 months.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Not your exact reel but same manuf...http://mail.tackletour.net/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=45083&start=0
And the bail is the wire thingy.  If you look at your second pic it says " magnumlite _ _ _ _ _"


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Probably about a third of reels straight out of the box have a loose nut holding the rotor on. Always check new reels before using them! 

I really don't think it should happen again bro, as long as you tightened it down good. 

Maybe Keith or Joe can shed some more light on this subject?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Not your exact reel but same manuf...http://mail.tackletour.net/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=45083&start=0
> And the bail is the wire thingy.  If you look at your second pic it says " magnumlite _ _ _ _ _"


Ah yes, I was going to go with Rotary, just sounded too technical for some of the folks on here


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> Probably about a third of reels straight out of the box have a loose nut holding the rotor on. Always check new reels before using them!
> 
> I really don't think it should happen again bro, as long as you tightened it down good.
> 
> Maybe Keith or Joe can shed some more light on this subject?


Hopefully not! 

Otherwise I see the smallest dab of superglue being used. 

Good news is it was really clean in there! Grease was used but still yellow! (Ardent Reel grease)


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

damn I guess I need to go home and double check mine!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Ah yes, I was going to go with Rotary, just sounded too technical for some of the folks on here


The thing that goes round and round under the spool. :thumbsup:

Did ya give the rest of your reels a good yank to see if there's more loose ones? Paranoia....


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Haven't had a problem since! Reel is slowly getting wore in though, been through some hard use.


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

Is/was there a set screw by the nut?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

displaced said:


> Is/was there a set screw by the nut?


I don't believe so.


----------



## Green Tide (May 11, 2016)

The only problem Ive had with the stradics is that wd 40 will eat the rubber handle


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Green Tide said:


> The only problem Ive had with the stradics is that wd 40 will eat the rubber handle


I did not know that. Must be the foam they use?

I sprayed mine with some T9 Bioshield and it had no ill effects.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would not use WD40 anywhere near a reel. Corrosion X would be a much better choice. Sunscreen, bug spray, petroleum based lubricants can all eat away at the paint finish and handle knobs, especially the Septon rubber knobs on Shimano baitcasters. I would replace a worn out knob on a CI4 with a Power Grip 2 knob off a Chronarch or Curado E, only $2.82 and the most comfortable knobs I've ever used. BNT 4220 for right hand knob, 4240 for left hand.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

displaced said:


> Is/was there a set screw by the nut?


I just checked and my 2500 FI has a set screw but the FJ and CI4+ does not. another item to check when changing line or doing other maintenance.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If your Shimano reel has a locking screw the nut is standard thread. If it doesn't have a set screw it's reverse thread.


----------

